# newbie for music theory , help!



## skorn

hi
i have a problem with this part of my score
http://showsanddjs.fr/hfr/theory1.mp3

i think it's that but i'm not sure
thanks for your support


----------



## mikeh375

Not quite. This is what you want......sorry for the side on image.

View attachment piano2.tiff.pdf


----------



## skorn

thanks for the help
everything is fine now , man you are really good at music theory
i have so many gaps in this register
what would you recommend to be better in music theory?
i mean which book should i buy?
thanks again


----------



## Festus

skorn asked: i mean which book should i buy?

Try this link:
Music Theory Books


----------



## skorn

thanks a lot man


----------



## mikeh375

thnx Festus, you saved me posting. Study hard skorn...


----------



## Festus

You are welcome.


----------

